
The Most Common Airbnb Scams Worldwide - pseudolus
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/epgvm7/airbnb-scam-how-to-tell
======
intsunny
I'm glad I only ever stay at hotels rated at 3-star and above with hundreds of
reviews. I can't remember ever being bait-and-switched by a hotel.

Getting airbnb scammed is the last thing I would want on holiday, especially
given how valuable my time is somewhere.

~~~
pseudolus
Some of the photos seen on various sites advertising hotel rooms, especially
3-star and lower, are very close to "bait and switch".

